# Humidity in dry start



## Dan C (7 Jun 2020)

If the humidity in my dry start is over 80% do I need to keep the cling film on all the time?
I was just going to let it breathe a bit once a day.


----------



## Zeus. (7 Jun 2020)

I would keep it covered 99% of the time for a few eeks or until mould starts, a quick opeing gets loads of CO2 in, a small gap wouldnt do any harm and will allow the CO2 to flow in easy.

Dont let the water level get above substrate level


----------



## Nick potts (7 Jun 2020)

As above, keep it covered most of the time.

I have 2 dry starts going at the minute and if left uncovered for any length of time the plants do dry out very quickly.


----------



## Dan C (7 Jun 2020)

Water level above the substrate? I didn't think you were supposed to put any water in at all apart from a mist. Read so many conflicting guides.
I misted the soil, then planted. Humidity is showing 99% after being covered for a few hours so going to leave a small gap for air open overnight and see how that goes


----------



## Nick potts (7 Jun 2020)

Dan C said:


> Water level above the substrate? I didn't think you were supposed to put any water in at all apart from a mist. Read so many conflicting guides.
> I misted the soil, then planted. Humidity is showing 99% after being covered for a few hours so going to leave a small gap for air open overnight and see how that goes



Most people have a water level just under the soil surface, then with repeated spraying it will slowing rise, I syringe mine out weekly.

Mine are all covered 24/7, I only leave it open for a few minutes daily while misting.


----------



## Dan C (8 Jun 2020)

Anyone also know if you can dry start Monte Carlo with cuttings? I got some potted instead of tissue culture and the stems are very long. Could easy trim them and lay the cuttings on the soil to double my coverage, but would they root?
And would I lay them or bury half the stem?


----------



## Nick potts (8 Jun 2020)

Dan C said:


> Anyone also know if you can dry start Monte Carlo with cuttings? I got some potted instead of tissue culture and the stems are very long. Could easy trim them and lay the cuttings on the soil to double my coverage, but would they root?
> And would I lay them or bury half the stem?



Yep replant any cutting and they should do OK.


----------



## Dan C (12 Jun 2020)

Well a weeks past, humidity been pretty constant. I've sprayed the soil trying to avoid the plants.
Not seen much growth but they haven't wilted either, guessing that's a good sign?


----------



## Dan C (18 Jun 2020)

Anyone any idea on how long it should be before I see any new shoots or growth in the dry start??


----------



## SRP3006 (18 Jun 2020)

Somewhere between 7 and 14 days has been my experience.


----------



## alto (18 Jun 2020)

Over 2 weeks I’d expect significant growth for plants such as MC, UG is much more variable 

If you’re not seeing much growth, I’d query light levels



Dan C said:


> And would I lay them or bury half the stem?


Both work well
See Jurijs mit JS ‘’lazy dry start method” 
https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCLgPlYlHA8HtIcKp33x0hdw/videos


----------



## Dan C (18 Jun 2020)

alto said:


> Over 2 weeks I’d expect significant growth for plants such as MC, UG is much more variable
> 
> If you’re not seeing much growth, I’d query light levels
> 
> ...



Light is a Kessil A360x running 70% intensity and 70% colour for about 13 hours a day.

The soil is moist but tried to keep the leaves dry as other guides have said to avoid mould starting to see some leaves wilt though


----------



## SRP3006 (18 Jun 2020)

I would turn the light up to 100% as the plants have unlimited co2 access, as for the water I always aim for the plants to be damp and for water to be collecting on the glass. The whole tank wants to be damp and humid for the plants in my opinion.
A good spray daily to cover all the plants, keep your eye out for mould and allow more ventilation if you start to see it, but if you ventilate for 5 to 10min everyday you should be fine.


----------



## Nick potts (18 Jun 2020)

Dan C said:


> Light is a Kessil A360x running 70% intensity and 70% colour for about 13 hours a day.
> 
> The soil is moist but tried to keep the leaves dry as other guides have said to avoid mould starting to see some leaves wilt though
> View attachment 150578



Mist the entire tank, leaves included.

Mine get a good soaking daily, no mould after over a month of this.


----------



## Dan C (18 Jun 2020)

I have a hygrometer in the tank and it's always over 95% even with a 10% gap in the clingfilm. I'll start misting though and hope I don't get mould 👍🏼


----------



## SRP3006 (18 Jun 2020)

I didn't have any gaps in the cling film for the first few weeks, I made a few holes after 4 weeks. Completely sealed except daily ventilation. But 95% is plenty high enough.


----------



## Dan C (30 Jun 2020)

Added my water because stuff looked rooted but I was starting to get mould/white algae.
Problem now is what do I do to prevent that spreading or getting worse?

On a different note the MC seemed to root well but didn't spread, no new shoots at all in over 3 weeks.
The Utricularia graminifolia  didn't root or grow at all and lost nearly all of it when I put the water in. Weird and disappointing


----------



## Tom Ryan (@aquascaperay) (5 Aug 2020)

Helpful thread - thanks!


----------

